# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Interesting False Awakening

## 2bat16

Last night I had a (non-lucid) false awakening. First I dreamt that my mom was eating chicken, either baked or grilled. The setting was our normal kitchen, the chicken was a really big white chicken breast that was going to be cut and shared (or perhaps saved for leftovers). I "woke up" and overheard my mom talking about a dream involving chicken. At some point I must have updated my dream journal during the false awakening. I rushed downstairs and asked my mom what she was eating in her dream. She said she was eating fried chicken. I said something like "you were eating grilled chicken in my dream, so we don't have evidence of dream telepathy." The "evidence" I was referring to must have been my imaginary dream journal, would prove that I wasn't just making up my dream as I heard my mom's dream. Then I actually woke up, and recalled the false awakening a few minutes later.

I've been trying to do a reality check whenever I wake up or get out of bed (in addition to reality checks throughout the day). Maybe I was too rushed and excited about dream telepathy to do a reality check. By the way I was not attempting MILD or other techniques last night.

----------

